# Cam Newton has hairline fracture in rib



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11403064/cam-newton-carolina-panthers-dealing-fractured-rib

****, Cam is too sore to even practice right now. He's going to miss the final preseason game at least


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That supporting cast is horrible. I think he's going to get beaten up this season. I wouldn't touch him in fantasy with a 10-ft pole.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Eh, Cam will be fine in fantasy and Benjamin has looked good from what I've heard


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Eh, Cam will be fine in fantasy and Benjamin has looked good from what I've heard


I have him ranked 16th in my QB rankings. I wouldn't pay more than $3 in an auction for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

**** your fantasy team


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Benjamin will be one of the top Rookie receivers this year. 

As for this news, **** **** ****. 

Hopefully the O-Line can improve by the time Cam is back, we're ****ing terrible at protecting him right now and he doesn't have the foot work in the pocket to protect himself.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What a crappy offense. Best of luck to Cam - Hope he gets out of there this off-season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey @Marcus13, **** you and have a nice day.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Hey @Marcus13, **** you and have a nice day.


I didn't have to come into work until Noon today so it's been pretty great! Thanks for the well wishes.

Enjoy your last season of Superman bro.


----------

